# Funny happenings during solves



## Hadley4000 (Jul 18, 2008)

Everyone while solving sometimes has funny stuff happen. Post the weird/funny/crazy stuff that happened to you during solves here! Remember, every time something new happens, post again 


Earlier today, I had two PLL skips in a row, and the times were off by .02


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 18, 2008)

i had 3 pll skips yesterday, 2 of them in a row, then an oll skip
today, i had the same ll as erik's wr solve


----------



## LarsN (Jul 18, 2008)

When Edouard Chambon broke the world rekord the last time, I learned the fingertricks he used for the OLL from the video. Then I had the same OLL incl. PLL skip twice in the same avg of 12.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 18, 2008)

I did my first sub minute solve while having a discussion with my math teacher about imaginary numbers.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 18, 2008)

and now i had the nakajima's wr ll, lol looks like im gonna be the next


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 18, 2008)

I was cubing with my friend and we were racing like Eric and Joel(the one where they got like the EXACT same time) and I had a sprained left ring finger, I slammed down at the timer and it hurt like hell and he just started laughing HYSTERICALLY..it was pretty funny, but it was one of those times where you had to be there for it to be funny.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 18, 2008)

about 4 months ago I got a 33.33sec time at 3:33pm and the date was 3/3/08 on my stack mat  on on that little stack mat screen it had 9, 3's!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 18, 2008)

I also remembered. At Chattahoochee, I was doing some warmup solves on the stackmats set up. Someone asked what I was averaging. I told them 34(Which I was at the time  ) Then, the next solve was 34.34


----------



## ROOT (Jul 19, 2008)

um.... once i was solving the 3x3 (it was solve when i scrambled and i didnt pop) and when i slammed it down to stop the timer, one corner was [email protected]!


----------



## CUBENOOB123 (Jul 19, 2008)

yesterday, when i was practicing in solving the rubik's cube LBL method... I WAS ABLE TO SOLVE IT IN 9 SECONDS. that was the most amazing thing that happened to me with th rubik's cube. and no, i didnt memorize the scramble... i let my little cuz scramble it for me . so when i did the cross...the first layer was already fixed then i saw i only had to do 2 moves two solve it!!! just asking... has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ummm, no. Most of us use computer generated scrambles or mix it up by hand trying to break up as many blocks as possible.


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 19, 2008)

umm... If the first layer is solved, then it is impossible to do 2 moves to solve it unless those 2 moves were U2..


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 19, 2008)

CUBENOOB123 said:


> yesterday, when i was practicing in solving the rubik's cube LBL method... I WAS ABLE TO SOLVE IT IN 9 SECONDS. that was the most amazing thing that happened to me with th rubik's cube. and no, i didnt memorize the scramble... i let my little cuz scramble it for me . so when i did the cross...the first layer was already fixed then i saw i only had to do 2 moves two solve it!!! just asking... has this happened to anyone before?



That's stupid.
Most people don't dare to scramble my cube very well. They are afraid to pop it. So when they scramble, they do less than 10 moves. The solution is at most 35 moves in about 10-15 second If I just build blocks to finish F2L and Do OLL PLL. But often times, it's so easy to retrace the steps during pre-inspection that I end up with <5 second solves. That's not amazing or even some sort of coincidence. That's just a bad scrambler.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 20, 2008)

got an average of 5 with SD of 0.02 here:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9yD4ou7lhzY
Got one with 0.15 earlier that day...
and then the standard things like having best times/averages like 20.20 and stuff.

BUT the most shocking thing was getting a scramble I knew from before again, it was a scramble with which I got my PB long time ago and which I did blindfolded for fun...
When I got the scramble, I was looking at it, thought yeah nice start, but somehow I know it and started to solve it and just everything was the same in the f2l, then OLL too and PLL also, I was just sitting there and couldn't think of anything.... It was just weird, I repeated the scramble and tried blind from memo from months ago and ofc it solved the cube...


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

I dropped my 5x5 and megaminx on my "parts." On seperate occasions of course.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 20, 2008)

My 5x5 was projected into my leg during a car wreck, leaving a permanent scar.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

I remember reading about that. How did the cube end up? Oh, and is your leg fully functional?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jul 20, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> My 5x5 was projected into my leg during a car wreck, leaving a permanent scar.



We don't care about your leg, is the cube alright? lol


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 20, 2008)

So Shaden, did you get the guy who rammed your car for cube abuse?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 20, 2008)

My cube popped when i was waiting for the bus, and I almost had to chase the edge piece across the street (the street had no cars on it at the time). 

I was solving using the Waterman method just a few days ago. I did two different scrambles, and the redges and midges ended up being exacly the same. The L-Layer was completely different on the solves.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jul 20, 2008)

My scrambles were computer generated.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 20, 2008)

I solved the 2x2 while scrambling.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 20, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I remember reading about that. How did the cube end up? Oh, and is your leg fully functional?




The cube made it out of the wreck perfectly fine, missing a few stickers. I made the paramedics grab the cubes out of the car while I was in the ambulance so I could go check on them. 

And yes, my leg is fine other than a scar.


----------



## tim (Jul 20, 2008)

CUBENOOB123 said:


> yesterday, when i was practicing in solving the rubik's cube LBL method... I WAS ABLE TO SOLVE IT IN 9 SECONDS. that was the most amazing thing that happened to me with th rubik's cube. and no, i didnt memorize the scramble... i let my little cuz scramble it for me . so when i did the cross...the first layer was already fixed then i saw i only had to do 2 moves two solve it!!! just asking... has this happened to anyone before?



So, your first layer was solved and aligned to the centers. How is it possible to do 2 moves (instead of such trivial moves like U U) without destroying the first layer?


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 20, 2008)

tim said:


> CUBENOOB123 said:
> 
> 
> > yesterday, when i was practicing in solving the rubik's cube LBL method... I WAS ABLE TO SOLVE IT IN 9 SECONDS. that was the most amazing thing that happened to me with th rubik's cube. and no, i didnt memorize the scramble... i let my little cuz scramble it for me . so when i did the cross...the first layer was already fixed then i saw i only had to do 2 moves two solve it!!! just asking... has this happened to anyone before?
> ...



XD That's what I said. 

so, funny happenings... the only thing I can think of is when I got a 40 something second solve on my 2x2 because I messed up at least five times


----------



## Rama (Jul 20, 2008)

3 times the Y perm in my OH 20.02 average of 5.
For all three of them the blue and red were ''solved''.

Instead of getting finally my first skip for OH I get the Y perms, so three cheers for crappy Y perm!

Ah who am I kidding, why the Y perm!? :'(


----------



## Zava (Jul 21, 2008)

hdskull said:


> I solved the 2x2 while scrambling.



the same for me, except i've done it with my 3x3.


----------



## genwin (Jul 21, 2008)

me and my brother used to have a best of 5 on the 3x3... since we don't have stackmats, we shout out "time" when we finish... on one solve it was a split second difference(just too close) and so we decided to call it a tie after some funny arguments of i solved it he solved it first ...


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 23, 2008)

I was racing Joseph Gibney on solving RU 2 gen after Nationals. He scrambles my cube and gives it back to me, and all I have to do to solve the cube is R. Needless to say I won that race


----------



## Musselman (Jul 25, 2008)

kinda funny lol 
not me** no kidding


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 25, 2008)

The other night, a center popped from my 7x7x7 and hit me in the eye. Pretty funny.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2008)

I was solving my cube earlier, and got an OLL skip; however, during my PLL, I popped a U edge piece, but only so much so that it stayed on the cube. Not wanting to waste a potential 15.xx solve, I fixed it in the quickest way I could think of in such a short space of time: by ramming the cube against my forehead. Suffice to say I know have a noticable indentation on my forehead and some bruising. The good knews? 15.94 solve.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jul 26, 2008)

When I was solving today, my cube hit the power button on my stackmat right before I stopped the timer.


----------



## Dene (Jul 26, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> I was solving my cube earlier, and got an OLL skip; however, during my PLL, I popped a U edge piece, but only so much so that it stayed on the cube. Not wanting to waste a potential 15.xx solve, I fixed it in the quickest way I could think of in such a short space of time: by ramming the cube against my forehead. Suffice to say I know have a noticable indentation on my forehead and some bruising. The good knews? 15.94 solve.



That's what I call dedication!! Nice job


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 28, 2008)

I was racing my buddy Cliff, and I popped the cube and the edge flies into my face. I've scrambled a 2x2 into the solved state. I've put back together an 8 piece pop and solved it without having to remove a piece. I've popped into a trashcan before.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 28, 2008)

One time I popped an edge piece without realising, then i spun the top layer of the cube. All 9 pieces (including the center) flew out in different directions, hitting me and 2 other people who were watching the solve. I don't think i've used another cheap cube since.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 28, 2008)

Musselman said:


> kinda funny lol
> not me** no kidding



I already posted this in the video section


----------



## MistArts (Jul 28, 2008)

Zava said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > I solved the 2x2 while scrambling.
> ...



I've done that on 2x2 like 100 times and 3x3 once.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 28, 2008)

i was going for a sub 20 solve (which is great for me) but i got so excited 3 cubies popped and then i got so mad i almost cried


----------

